# (H) Steuersatz Einbaumaß Tazer HT



## sb-lümmel (24. November 2010)

Hallo!
Was für einen Steuersatz gibt es für meinen 2010er Tazer HT Rahmen?
49,2er Innenmaß!!?
Vielen Dank im voraus....
Gruß
eric


----------



## Christiaan (24. November 2010)

jeder 1.5 steuersatz passt.

Cane Creek Double XC Flush II
Chris King
etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (24. November 2010)

? Versteh ich nicht, denn mein Hope (Step down), zwei Acros (Ai-25) und ein Sunline passen nicht rein!???


----------



## bachmayeah (28. November 2010)

evtl. machste was falsch?!
das teil sollte def. 1.5 zoll haben..
woran scheitert es denn?


----------



## sb-lümmel (28. November 2010)

49,2er Innenmaß... Muß wohl nen Laden finden, der nen 1.5 Ausreiber hat!


----------



## der T (16. Dezember 2010)

Waaaaas?


----------

